# Weather is getting nicee....



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Have you considered coming to Lordstown on May 2nd for our annual meet.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

TheKidJoey said:


> So the weather is starting to get nice here in jersey. Seeing if any cruze people would be down for a meet in the up coming months?


What part if NJ? I drive that drive all the time and pass the plant on the way to JB MDL. Depending on your driving style and trim, you could make it here in 1 tank. My ECO leaves Cleveland and makes it there with almost 1/4 a tank left. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

I was really thinking bout it. But I'm going to a music festival at the end of may so money is tight.


----------

